# Antenna Installation Warning



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I recently bought an outdoor antenna from Antennasdirect.com. Included in the package was an instruction sheet for outdoor antenna installations. There were the usual warnings about watching out for power lines, fall hazards, etc. The one that got me is the very last one:
*WARNING* Do not attempt to install if drunk, pregnant or both. Do not throw antenna at spouse. !rolling


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

It's not a good idea to be drunk and pregnant even when you're not installing an antenna...


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

!rolling Cholly, it is amazing what they will put on warning labels.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

So, what other "warnings" did they leave off the antenna box.

"Do not attempt to install this antenna while driving a heavy vehicle"


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

I still maintain that we should remove all warning labels and allow natural selection to take over again.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

puckwithahalo said:


> I still maintain that we should remove all warning labels and allow natural selection to take over again.


Agree with your "survival of the fittest" concept.


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

As liberal as some European countries are, I remember seeing an article that one of them (I believe it was one of the Scandanavian countries) doesn't put up any warning signs in their parks. Apparently believing that people should be smart enough to know that falling off great heights or into rushing water may not be good for them.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

A young lady that I work with was talking about a recent visit to Chattanooga with her children. I asked her if they went to Rock City and she said, no, they did not, because she was afraid her children might fall off the rocky cliffs. I assured her that the park had been properly configured so that the only people who would fall off the cliffs were true Darwin Award winners.


----------

